# Private messages



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

I sent a priveate message out but it's not in my sent folder?

Is this a problem or am I restricted as a bronze member?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

That's the default setting(got me when I joined too)

You can change it though


----------

